# Hot Jet Wash - Glasgow Area?



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Anyone know of a hot jet wash in the Glasgow Area?

Most garages/supermarket ones are cold high pressure rinse with the hot foam option only available with the dreaded brush - that I'd never use!

TIA


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Theres one in rutherglen


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

rf860 said:


> Theres one in rutherglen


Any more details?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

where abouts in glasgow? tis a big place?

can you not just go to your local hand car wash and ask nice for a rinse down only :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

PhatPhil said:


> Any more details?


Just along from VW dealer, near farmeloan road, thing there's two actually!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PhatPhil said:


> Any more details?





> Rutherglen (Scots: Ruglen,[2] from Scottish Gaelic: An Ruadh-Ghleann meaning "the red valley")[3] is a town in South Lanarkshire, Scotland. In 1975, it lost its own local council and administratively became a component of the City of Glasgow District Council. In 1996 Rutherglen was reallocated to the South Lanarkshire council area
> 
> Rutherglen received the status of Royal Burgh in 1126 by Royal Charter from King David I of Scotland who ruled from 1124 to 1153. In the 14th century Walter Stewart, father of King Robert II, was granted Farme Castle. This was located close to Farme Cross in the east of Rutherglen, and stood until the 1960s.
> 
> Rutherglen was a centre of heavy industry, having a long coal mining tradition which died out by 1950. J&J White's Chemical Works (later ACC Chrome&Chemicals) in Shawfield, which was in existence from 1820 to 1967, produced more than 70% of the UK's Chromate products including chromic acid, chromic oxide pigment, sodium and potassium chromate and dichromate. Today there is a significant legacy of soluble[chromium (VI)] waste in the area. Rutherglen, and most of the towns encircling the city, are dormitory suburbs of Glasgow.


hope that helps....

:tumbleweed:

:lol:


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Cueball :wave:


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

rf860 said:


> Just along from VW dealer, near farmeloan road, thing there's two actually!


Are these next to a petrol station?

J


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jonny_McC said:


> Are these next to a petrol station?
> 
> J


I think one used to be a petrol station.

I actually used that one the other day. £3.50 is all it cost, they made a decent job on the bodywork but only power washed the alloys after applying some sort of spray on solution so they weren't very clean once they finished tbh. Could be something to do with the fact that my wheels are quite intricate.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

my local garage (bishopton ) has one , may be a trek away though


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

gm8 said:


> my local garage (bishopton ) has one , may be a trek away though


Used that a few times I'm just down the road in erskine.


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

gm8 said:


> my local garage (bishopton ) has one , may be a trek away though


The one next to the Bish Inn Hotel or the Rossland one?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

rossland one , guy called Ian owns it, nice guy.


----------

